# Trintellix (Vortioxetine) Is anyone taking this??



## Starwaves (Apr 22, 2017)

I just restarted at 20 mg a few days ago. I tried doing a washout period to start Nardil (was on Trintellix prior) but I went downhill fast so we had to restart medication asap.

I can't seem to find much info on this med.

Is anyone here taking or have you taken it? Did it help?


----------



## bintuae (Jan 17, 2017)

Just like other ssris made me numb and that worsened my dp.


----------

